# New guy/ open door box cars



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

New guy here just a note to say thanks for letting me join. Building a budget N scale for me and the grandkids, done this before but many years back. My boys were small and then they lost interest so I sold it but now here I am again.
Do have a question though, did some searching and came up empty so here goes.....has anyone cut open the doors on their box cars and converted them to sliding or whatever as long as they open and close? Can't find anything, mabey it is not worth the trouble, just that the box cars that have sliders from the factory a so darn expensive. Hope to enjoy some great reading on here.

Airshot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. 

Since I do O-gauge, most of my boxcars open without any surgery. N-scale will be a challenge to do I suspect.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Micro Trains sells box cars that have doors that open. I have some for sale for $8 plus shipping. Micro Trains is made by Kadee, and they also have the knuckle couplers instead of the rapido couplers.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I was looking for a shortcut to that micro surgery on the N scale box cars....

I am familiar with the micro trains box cars with the opening doors, and do plan on getting some when I can find them at reasonable prices. For now all my box cars are fixed closed doors and not very realistic. The knuckle couplers look great but this is supposed to be a "budget" model train and the cost of replacing all of them is not in the cards right now.
Not only that but chasing them darn tiny little springs all over.....well that is for younger guys to do. Wish I could do it all but just have to take my time and do a little at a time.
If anyone knows of an inexpensive/ easy way to change all the couplers out, please let me know. I originally had HO when a kid, then went to N as a young married man with my own boys, than back to HO for the first grandchild, and now back to N in order to save space. Frankly I must say I do enjoy the N scale more than the HO....I am a glutten for punishment trying to model these tiny trains, but I get so much more in less space at less cost.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They are only available from Micro Trains...their ad campaign in the 70s focused on this detail with a cartoon character hacking away at the clunky looking doors...very effective. To do it yourself would take serious modeling skills, the above offer is a good one for used cars.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

rrgrassi said:


> Micro Trains sells box cars that have doors that open. I have some for sale for $8 plus shipping. Micro Trains is made by Kadee, and they also have the knuckle couplers instead of the rapido couplers.


Do you have an ad or a listing for the used ones for sale? I am not a collector, just enjoy the modeling and playing with the grandkids so road names and numbers mean nothing to me.
Just be in good running condition, Thanks

Airshot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

airshot said:


> Do you have an ad or a listing for the used ones for sale? I am not a collector, just enjoy the modeling and playing with the grandkids so road names and numbers mean nothing to me.
> Just be in good running condition, Thanks
> 
> Airshot


I can get you a list of what I have. When I modeled N, I made two "transistion" cars that had a rapido coupler and knuckle coupler on each end. The easiest way to change out the couplers is to swap out trucks. That is what I did.

Make one more post, and enable PM, and we can go from there.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

A lot of people are looking to go the other way. The thing is, modern trains don't run with the doors open........and in most cases, if you're at a loading dock, the open door is on the side of the car you can't see. There are a few situations where the open door has a purpose, but most of those tend to be static/display. I don't know anyone who does operations that includes "opening/closing doors" as part of their operation. I find that having the doors slowly open as the train rolls along the track is annoying.....I'd love to find a way to keep them from opening. I just haven't convinced myself to glue them all shut.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I know in reality the cars run with doors closed and secured, however when young ones are involved it can be difficult to explain why the doors don't open and they do enjoy putting little things inside the cars. I have made a number of loads from balsa wood to give them the opportunity to load and unload their trains.
Yes I would like to see what is out there in used, just have to find where they are. Being rather new to this or perhaps to say returning from a long vacation it feels like I have to start over as things have changed in the way we do things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Back in the day they rode with the doors opened? How else would the hobos jump in.
I run the ones with catwalks open on my RR. I even run the ones without catwalks opened sometimes. It is my RR. :smokin:

I would open the doors if parked along side a plant, I think it looks better.

If you can take the body off just tape them off on the inside to keep them from opening?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree they look better when sitting with the doors open. The grandkids get a big kick out of loading and unloading their own cars with their mysterious loads so it keeps everyone happy. If anyone has N scale box cars with opening doors at a reasonable price please let me know, only looking for a few. Thanks

Airshot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

airshot said:


> I agree they look better when sitting with the doors open. The grandkids get a big kick out of loading and unloading their own cars with their mysterious loads so it keeps everyone happy. If anyone has N scale box cars with opening doors at a reasonable price please let me know, only looking for a few. Thanks
> 
> Airshot


I don't know what kind of shape they are in but the above post is listing for 8 bucks a car.
Not a bad deal for Micro cars, maybe he will give you a break if you buy a bunch?
Can't hurt to ask....or offer. :smokin:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I'll get a list and pictures. They are all in their cases, except one or two. I'll post in the For Sale section. Give me a day or so. Work has been really crazy.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, I'll be looking for it.....

Airshot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Well, I thought I had a bunch of them, but I only have one. A double door UP Automotive. I also sell at the local flea market. I was selling them for $10.

It is Micro Trains that has the doors that open, and they do open smoothly.

If you are interested in the one car, please PM me.


----------



## Sofaking (Jan 16, 2014)

I probably have over a 100 micro train cars that I'm looking to get rid of 3 for 10.00 bucks makes for cheap trucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

3 for $10 is a good deal. Cost of shipping though...well not so much.


----------



## Sofaking (Jan 16, 2014)

Depends where you are I guess 
If you bought 30 or so it would be cheap 
I have more like 500 cars to get rid of all micro trains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Airshot, here are the pictures of a Micro Trains double door box car. It is a composite type, meaning wooden with metal supports.


----------

